# ATV Flash...



## Lou Papet (13 Janvier 2009)

Jai découvert, sur ce site, lexistence de cette clé qui fait des "miracles"...
Si vous lutilisez, pourriez-vous me donner votre avis sur ce qui "semble" être LA solution ?
Adishatz


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

testé (le temps de mettre en place, création du compte boxee etc), perso, je l'ai abandonné et restauré mon apple TV.

Cependant, ca marchouille plutot bien, mais je ne trouve pas cela très intuitif brouillon dans le menu apple TV et pas simple pour synchroniser ton contenu itunes avec ton apple TV (sorte de deux bibliothèques)

A toi de voir, mais vu le temps que je perds tous les jours sur mon PC de bureau, je ne veux plus me fatiguer à avoir les meme soucis sur mon apple TV

(pour les DIVX, puisque c'est le sujet qui fache) j'ai opté pour une PS3, finalement ca marche pas mal !!


----------



## Lou Papet (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ton info, une dernière (?) question.
Peux-tu mexpliquer ce que signifie : Apple TV 2 reloaded ?
Merci
Adishatz


----------



## ipascm (15 Janvier 2009)

ma signature, qui date un peu suite à la mise à jour de l'apple TV en version 2....

il va falloir que je change ca d'ailleurs


----------

